# Country Dog



## rkunsaw (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 3, 2013)

Priceless!  Both of them.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


>




We know they are country when they are wearing their straw hat! ..


----------

